# Merchandising



## sebi-online88 (15. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr auch der Meinung seit das bei BW Merchandising Produkte im Programm fehlen. Also als Teamrider habe ich die Möglichkeit mich für diese Produkte einzusetzten. Ich würde halt gern wissen ob eine Kaufkraft bestehen würde. Bitte schreibt einfach mal rein was ihr denn gerne haben wollt und auch kaufen würdet. Ich dachte an eine Line wie sie bei Rotwild zu finden ist. Klar ist das jeder klein anfängt, jedoch muss hier erst mal angefangen werden.

Gruß
Sebi


----------



## raffic (15. November 2004)

Gibt doch 1A Gürtel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## günther69 (15. November 2004)

Baseball-Caps mit dezentem BW-Logo


----------



## Nomercy (16. November 2004)

Jau, dann gehts mal los ...

   1.) Stirnband (mit Schriftzug und wenn möglich ein paar passende Farben)
   2.) Handschuhe (kurz/lang)
   3.) Na klar, DER GÜRTEL!!!
   4.) Ein Basecap würde ich auch nehmen
   5.) Shirts (haben wir schon, Dank Rocklandbiker)
   6.) Aufkleber (haben wir auch schon...)

   Apropos Aufkleber:





   Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (16. November 2004)

Lässige FR/Touren Klamotten. 
Also nich dieses Lycra Zeuchs, dass man bei CC/Marathonrennen anzieht sondern die etwas weitere Linie. Am besten bis zu Größen unter die noch Protektoren passen. Bis jetzt mußte ich mich da an Rotwild und Fox halten...


----------



## Lumix (16. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, dann gehts mal los ...
> 
> 1.) Stirnband (mit Schriftzug und wenn möglich ein paar passende Farben)
> ......
> ...



Stirnband ist Mist....

siehe http://www.ndr.de/tv/weltbilder/archiv/20020306_5.html

....dann gibt es bald keinen kleinen Bergwerker mehr!!!! 

Gruß

Peter


----------



## onkel_willi (16. November 2004)

super: ne fleece weste wie von roox oder marzocchi wäre nicht schlecht...

ansonsten: weniger ist mehr

schlimm: ein mini bergwerk trikot für den auto-rückspiegel und das passende duft flöz »steinkohle«

onkel willi


----------



## machero (16. November 2004)

Tätowierungen


----------



## wondermike (16. November 2004)

Wie wär's mit Aufklebern mit richtig blöden Sprüchen, z.B.: "Bergwerker fahren unterirdisch" oder "Mein Bike war teurer as Dein Auto".


----------



## carloz (16. November 2004)

oder:

*Remeber your sexlife: It´s better made by hand !*

 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## günther69 (16. November 2004)

@carloz
der ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (16. November 2004)

wichtig ist:    keine fetten logos / schriftzuege o. ae

wir sind schliesslich keine plakatwaende !


----------



## daif (16. November 2004)

@locationmaster
VÖLLIG RICHTIG!!
Dezente Logos/Aufdrucke sind viel stylischer und exklusiver!!! 

..wobei wir bei den anktuellen BW Trikots wären...sorry aber ich finde die nicht doll   n neues design wäre echt von nöten!!


----------



## Nomercy (16. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @locationmaster
> VÖLLIG RICHTIG!!
> Dezente Logos/Aufdrucke sind viel stylischer und exklusiver!!!
> 
> ..wobei wir bei den anktuellen BW Trikots wären...sorry aber ich finde die nicht doll   n neues design wäre echt von nöten!!


 Hallo daif!

 Was meinst Du mit dezent?
 Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag.

 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. November 2004)

@daif

Ich stimme Dir zu, obwohl ich nicht exakt fassen kann, was nun dezenter sein müßte. Der Schriftzug ist mir persönlich zu groß - und damit aufdringlich. Ob ein kleinerer Schriftzug stimmig wäre, weiß ich nicht. Was aber auf alle Fälle störend erscheint, ist die 'Zielscheibe' auf dem Rücken, oben! Das Logo könnte ruhig in Höhe der Oberarme beidseitig sein, dafür das übergewichtige Logo auf dem Rücken weg. Oder Schriftzug auf dem Rücken ganz weg, dafür aber nur das Logo. Ich glaube aber fast, daß bei diesem Namenszug und Logo ein Trikot-Design sehr schwierig sein wird. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, daß Logo und Namenszug auf ein und derselben Sichtfläche nichts zu suchen haben - mich stört das. Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. 

Was mich dennoch zu einem Kauf veranlassen würde wäre, wenn es das Trikot in Luftrattenblau gäbe, also dieses gefährlich neutrale graublau. Es hätte was ...


----------



## daif (16. November 2004)

n Vorschlag.....
nun ja, ist schwer in Worte zu fassen und meine grafischen Fähigkeiten belaufen sich leider auf 0,0....

ich stimme aber Eisenfaust zu, dass Name und Logo auf der selben Fläche zu viel des guten sind.
Die Zielscheibe ist schrecklich und auch die Schrift auf der Brust ist mir (!!) zu groß..
Du siehst Eisenfaust, da habe ich quasi die geichen Ansichten..

spontane Idee: am Rumpf seitlich, also von den achslen abwärts bis Abschluss des trikots, links wie rechts den BW Schriftzug  und vorne in Brust(taschen)höhe ein BW Logo entweder links oder rechts!
*edit*noch n Zusatz:
z.b Schwarzes Ttrikot mit weissen Streifen (von Acheln nach unten =senkrecht) und auf die weissen Streifen (der etwas breiter sein darf für den BW Schriftzug) dann nen schwarzen BW Schriftzug;
das Logo wie schon gesagt recht klein auf die Brust, links oder rechts

Farben kann man ja andere Kombis nehmen, ich stehe halt auf klassische Kontraste! Ich nenne es "dezent oder klassisch, manche Langweilig...
Blau als Hauptfarbe wäre auch geil, den Streifen würde ich immer weiss lassen und den Schriftzug immer schwarz, da das BW Logo/Schriftzug in anderen Farben einfach nicht passt

unverständlich? dann fragt nochmal, ich glaube aber man kann es verstehen


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. November 2004)

Hallo Bergwerkler,

ich möchte ja nicht stören, aber es geht hier erst mal darum was gemacht werden soll und nicht wie es gemacht werden soll. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack was auch gut ist, sonst wären ja alle gleich. Das dass alte Trikot nicht das Schönste war wissen glaube ich alle! Jetzt ist die Frage nur was man machen sollte wie Pullover, Zipper, Caps, Polos, Westen, Schlüsselanhänger, Geldbeutel usw. Wie das Zeug dann gestaltet wird, werden wir dann noch sehen.  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (16. November 2004)

also ich finde am wichtigsten: (generell!)

nach Prioritätsstufe geordnet:
-Trikot (kurz,langärmlig)
-Hose
-T-shirt (ich weiss nicht on Rocklandbiker auch auf dauer lust hat t-shirts zu verschicken! btw. danke Rüdiger,freu mich auf die Auslieferung)

ab dann is die Rangfolge eigentlich egal
-Trinkfalsche fänd ich geil, ist sicher recht einfach und kostengünstig zu machen!! (durchsichtig mit schwarzem Schriftzug)
-Cap
- n zipper
...
...
...
..
Boxershorts
Kondome
Bettwäsche
Duschvorhang


----------



## carloz (16. November 2004)

moin,

 - vor allem Keyholder ! Also diese Schlüsselbänder !
 - Schweißbänder
 - Shirts (t, sweat)
 - caps (normale, trucker, Gangstacaps - diese flexteile)
 - mousepads
 - Kaffeetassen
 - Handylogos
 - Screensaver
 - Warnwesten zum N8biken mit refl. BERGWER Schriftzug und/oder Logo
 - Trinkflaschen
 - lighters (heisst in deutsch glaub ich...ehm..dings...waddema...FOIAZOIG, gnau   )

Jo, wenn mir noch was einfallen sollte meld ich mich...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (16. November 2004)

ähmm...
CArloz...
sind die Schweissbänder ernst gemeint??
und wer benutzt diese Schlüsseldinger ausser 15jährigen HipHoppern?
  

da das Unternehmen BW wie einige gesehen haben recht "überschaubar" ist, denke ich sollte man sich auf ein paar wenige wirklich sinnvolle Sachen beschränken..

das sind doch unumstritten gescheite Trikots, ne Hose, n T-shirt

sonst je nach Zeit, Budget und Laune:  Trinkflasche(ein Muss).... Kaffeetasse und Mousepad...find ich auch ganz ok


----------



## Nomercy (17. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ähmm...
> CArloz...
> sind die Schweissbänder ernst gemeint??
> und wer benutzt diese Schlüsseldinger ausser 15jährigen HipHoppern?
> ...


Also *Trinkflaschen, Keyholder und Schweissbänder* machen Sinnn*!*

P.S.: Ich BIN 15-jähriger HipHopper.


----------



## daif (17. November 2004)

@nomercy
ok, Schlüsselband genehmigt   

...dann möchte ich aber Gitarrenplektren!!
ich bin nämlich n 23jähriger Rocker (kein Nü Metal Scheiss sondern Rock'n'Roll, und Bluesrock)


----------



## carloz (18. November 2004)

@daif:

Die Schweißbänder werden meinerseits als das benutzt für was sie ged8 sind.
Die Keyholder übrigens auch, da kann man prima Schlüssel dran machen (ach nee?! ) zum biken und die Fotopässe beim knipsen.   

Außerdem geht es hier nicht um Nu-Metaller treten HipHoppah, Magura vs. Shimpanski Discbreaker oder Marzocchi beatZ FOX Gabelstapler, sondern lediglich um WERBUNG ?! Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstande ?!
Man sollte da Werbung machen, wo´s die Loide sehn, und...achso...es ging ja nicht um das WIE sondern um das WAS, sorry   

Naja is ja wurst. Steht ja alles oben...

greetZ and peace
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. November 2004)

Es geht hier zu wie in der Automobilindustrie ... Wozu brauchen wir noch mehr 'Penisersatz'?

Wenn noch mehr gute Dinge ins Bergwerk-Portfolio sollen, dann würde ich vorerst mal das alte Sortiment komplettieren. Zum Kurzarm-Trikot fehlt nämlich das Langarm-Pendant, zur kurzen Hose das entsprechende langbeinige Pendant. Dazu vielleicht noch eine Windweste für die Überganszeit oder sowas ähnliches. Und nochwas: Socken, am besten schwarz mit weißem Bergwerk-Logo. Weiße Socken sind was für Mediziner oder ... naja, ihr wißt schon. 

Tassen und Trinkflaschen sind ein absolutes Muß. Man sollte aber dafür sorgen, daß es konische Trinkflaschen sind, damit sie auch vom 'Wasserträger' aufgenommen werden können. Und es sollten nicht unbedingt die billigsten sein ...


----------



## carloz (19. November 2004)

@Faust:

Ich darf dich zitieren ?



			
				Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Und es sollten nicht unbedingt die billigsten sein ...



Das sollte dann natürlich auf ALLE Produkte zutreffen 

An sonsten geh ich da auch konform mit Eisenfaust.
Aber son brainstorming darf man ja ruhig mal machen...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (19. November 2004)

Ich stimme Eisenfaust vollkommen zu.

Neben ner normalen Flasche auch bitte ne konische!!! Hol mir auch dei Tune Wasserträger (aber bitte mit besserem Deckelkunststoff als die tune!! die brechen/reissen nämlich)


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. November 2004)

@daif
Ich habe mir bei Rose vor längerer Zeit eine Trinkflasche bestellt. Die wird von Taxc gefertigt und sie ist konisch und sie hat einen Deckel und der ist abgerissen ... Also 'tune' hat ebenfalls 'diese' Flasche und bei 'Fahrad Franz' um die Ecke liegen Kistenweise genau diese Flaschen mit Werbeaufdrucke herum. Es ist alles vertreten - nur kein Bergwerk ;-)

Das Gerede nutzt nicht viel, wenn der Herr Bergwerk-Toni der Ansicht ist, daß man mehr als jetzt vorhanden ist nicht braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

muss euch leider sagen, das es wieder nichts mit den Merchandising Produkten wird. BW hat meinen Vertrag nicht verlängert. Aus diesem Grund kann ich mich auch leider nicht mehr für diese Produkte einsetzen. Sorry.... 

P.S. hoffe der Toni steht Euch weiter zur Seite und trägt die Meinung von Euch vor...


----------

